# Mädel auf Flugzeug gemalt



## therealcharlie (28. September 2004)

Hi leute, ich würde ein Bild suchen (photo), auf dem man ein Flugzeug aus dem 2.weltkrieg sieht,mit dem bekanntenm, blonden(?) mädl aufgemalt. ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. danke im vorraus

charlie


----------



## ludz (28. September 2004)

Hier sind zwei Bilder, die dir zusagen könnten (meintest du mit der blonden die "Memphis Belle" ?):
http://www.mrprophead.com/B171202/b17shang1.jpg
http://www.mrprophead.com/pictures/ambel1.jpg


----------



## therealcharlie (30. September 2004)

danke, das hat mir sehr geholfen...


----------

